# Penn trauma surgeon (and JEMS Author) killed in Iraq



## MMiz (Dec 30, 2008)

*Penn trauma surgeon killed in Iraq*

John P. Pryor, 42, of Moorestown, the dedicated leader of the University of Pennsylvania's trauma team and a decorated major in the Army Reserve who wrote eloquently about the painful parallels between battlefield deaths and urban homicides, was killed on Christmas by enemy fire in Iraq while serving as a combat surgeon.

Dr. Pryor deployed Dec. 6 and was with a risky frontline surgical unit when he was killed by shrapnel from a mortar round. It was his second tour of duty in Iraq.

*Read more!*


----------



## Bosco578 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Rip*

Now that's a TRUE hero. RIP.


----------



## daedalus (Dec 31, 2008)

I read the story, what a amazing man! God bless his soul and his family.


----------



## vquintessence (Dec 31, 2008)

God bless him and the more to come -_-


----------



## FF894 (Dec 31, 2008)

What a loss to everyone he served and the medical community.  Such a shame to loose someone like that before his time.  At least he was doing what he loved.


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Dec 31, 2008)

So sickening to hear of such a fine medical professional whom has dedicated his whole life to Emergency medicine.

Thank you Dr. Pryor for your service and dedication, RIP Sir.

Thank you to the family who has stood by him in his decisions to support his country.


----------



## berkeman (Dec 31, 2008)

RIP, brave doc.  Thank you.


----------



## tyler500e (Jan 13, 2009)

This was his second tour.  He saved some lives.
RIP doc.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Jan 14, 2009)

RIP and may god be with him and his family.


----------



## bstone (Jan 14, 2009)

Interestingly, he went to a Caribbean medical school (St George Univ). I just find this amazing that a man who was initially rejected from US med schools went on to become a leader in his field.


----------

